
My four months as a private prison guard (2016) - berbec
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/06/cca-private-prisons-corrections-corporation-inmates-investigation-bauer/
======
berbec
A book just was published with this article as the base. Here's the NY Times
review of the book:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/books/review/shane-
bauer-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/books/review/shane-bauer-
american-prison.html)

